# Useful missing Key Commands in Logic Pro X



## samphony (Oct 17, 2015)

Whats the purpose of this thread?
Easy. 

To provide feedback to the developers and let them know what key commands could enhance a pro users workflow.

Maybe you as a Logic Pro user feel the same or got ideas which Key Commands would be helpful. Just post the ones you miss and I add them to the Key Commands post. (I'll try to keep track of it and update if some of them get added)

Feel free to forward the KeyCommand post via http://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html

A friendly reminder: Please don't troll this thread with off topic posts of which DAW is better for (fill in the blanks) etc. Thank you


----------



## samphony (Oct 17, 2015)

*Main Area/Tracks View/Mixer/Global
*
Toggle activate/deactivate selected tracks
to minimize ram and CPU usage and to speed up project load times
for huge templates​
Export selected Tracks/ Stems

currently we only have "save channel strip setting as..."

"save patch as..."​
Toggle or Show/Hide Instrument Plugin Window of Selected Tracks

Toggle or Show/Hide Midi FX Window 1 of Selected Tracks
...
Toggle or Show/Hide Midi FX Window 8 of Selected Tracks

Toggle or Show/Hide Audio FX Window 1 of Selected Tracks
...
Toggle or Show/Hide Audio FX Window 15 of Selected Tracks


Toggle Bypass all Midi FX For Selected Tracks
Toggle Bypass all Audio FX For Selected Tracks

Toggle Bypass Midi FX Slot 1 of Selected Tracks
...
Toggle Bypass Midi FX Slot 8 of Selected Tracks


Toggle Bypass Audio FX Slot 1 of Selected Tracks
...
Toggle Bypass Audio FX Slot 15 of Selected Tracks


Toggle Hide Group 1 - 9 already exist but please add these too

Toggle Hide Group 10
...
Toggle Hide Group 32​
Unhide All Tracks is there but not

Hide All Tracks​
Show only Tracks of selected Regions
Show only Tracks With Content at Playhead
Show only Tracks With Content between Locators

Open/Close Track Stack is there but not
Open/Close All Track Stacks

Go To Track #, similar to Go To Position.

•Select Track by Region/Folder is there but not

Select (multiple) Tracks of selected Regions/Folders and keep Regions/ Folders selected​
Reverse Region is possible but not a Marquee Selection is not respected
This should behave the same way the Mute Region key command does!

Reverse Marquee Selection​

Delete and Move (ripple editing) is there but not
Paste and Move
Cut and Move

add delay to MIDI within a region
alter velocities within MIDI region +/- 10/20/50

*Score Editor/Event Editor/ Piano Roll*

Midi In Toggle exists but not

Midi In Toggle for Note pitch change
Midi In Toggle for Chord pitch change​
Move note up (diatonically) and Move note Down (diatonically) in Score and Piano Roll.

It should be possible (without activating Step Input mode) to insert MIDI events with a key command as well. This could be implemented eg by simply adding an “Insert note” key command. After it has been enabled, pressing the Key command for eg “Note:B” would insert the note B in the octave closest to the previous note.

"Assign to next (previous) polyphonic voice"

While dragging a manual rest into Score, it should IMO be possible to alter it's MIDI channel by pressing a number on the numerical keyboard.

One unified key command for Flip Direction - which works both for stems and ties...

"Go to next (previous) event on current track" which plays ALL chord notes on that track

"Go to next (previous) event on on any track" which plays ALL MIDI notes on all tracks (at the relevant position. The last two KCs would probably revolutionise my workflow.

"Add note diatonically above (below) selected note" and for adding (various) diatonic intervals (Add diatonic 3rd, Add diatonic 6th etc).

Key commands for note length a la Sibelius, and other ways to define an absolute length for a note/for selected notes with just a click.

Instead of two commands for "Independent" and "Not Independent", one Key command ("Toggle Note Independency") would be faster/better/easier to remember (just like the Flip Direction).

"Go to next / previous *note*" in score and the event editor – which always ignores non-note events.

Nudge *Graphical* Position Right/Right (and up down) in Score - these 4 KCs would let us fine tune the displayed positions of various elements.

Key Commands for assigning notes to the MIDI channel above / below the current one. Useful for a lot of stuff, including editing polyphonic material.

Key Command for "Increase Size" and "Reduce Size" for score symbols. Reset Size would also be good for score objects, and "Absolute size", which can be used to make sure all grace notes have the same size.

Please add 'Note Name' (inside the note head) as a note attribute for *individual* notes.

I also miss a key command for adding a traditional finger symbol (numbers 1-5) to notes.

*Special
*
Key Commands for Transform Presets

Working with huge screens = 40" plus in 4k the following key commands would
help a lot to move the focused floating window (plugin, region float etc)
to the mouse cursor instead of moving the mouse to the window.

Move active floating window to mouse cursor (horizontal: left, vertical: bottom)
Move active floating window to mouse cursor (horizontal: left, vertical: middle)
Move active floating window to mouse cursor (horizontal: left, vertical: top)
Move active floating window to mouse cursor (horizontal: middle, vertical: bottom)
Move active floating window to mouse cursor (horizontal: middle, vertical: middle)
Move active floating window to mouse cursor (horizontal: middle, vertical: top)
Move active floating window to mouse cursor (horizontal: right, vertical: bottom)
Move active floating window to mouse cursor (horizontal: right, vertical: middle)
Move active floating window to mouse cursor (horizontal: right, vertical: top)


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 17, 2015)

"Hide all tracks" is perhaps not possible if you have to have one in the main window.

Massive plus one on open/close all track stacks and show only tracks with content between locators/playhead


----------



## samphony (Oct 17, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> "Hide all tracks" is perhaps not possible if you have to have one in the main window.



I assign all tracks to Group 9 and use the Toggle Hide Group 9 key command. That way all tracks are hidden. So logic shows a blank tracks area.

I also use an iPad App called actions. This app has a build in feature called Flow (a 0.99 cent in App purchase). This feature allows to create your own macros.

I've created macros to "Show Strings" ,"Show Brass", "Show Synths" etc


----------



## studiotek (Oct 18, 2015)

samphony said:


> I also use an iPad App called actions. This app has a build in feature called Flow (a 0.99 cent in App purchase). This feature allows to create your own macros.
> 
> I've created macros to "Show Strings" ,"Show Brass", "Show Synths" etc



Hi samphony
Could you please describe how you setup these macros? Are these screensets, which can then be triggered by the app "actions"?
Thanks very much!


----------



## Vik (Oct 18, 2015)

IMO there should be a one key command solution for changing accidentals, called eg “Edit accidental”, which would change between the various options, on at a time.

In addition it would be great with a single key command which would swap sharps/flats.

Furthermore:
Move note up (diatonically) and Move note Down (diatonically) in Score and Piano Roll.

It should be possible (without activating Step Input mode) to insert MIDI events with a key command as well. This could be implemented eg by simply adding an “Insert note” key command. After it has been enabled, pressing the Key command for eg “Note:B” would insert the note B in the octave closest to the previous note.

"Assign to next (previous) polyphonic voice"

While dragging a manual rest into Score, it should IMO be possible to alter it's MIDI channel by pressing a number on the numerical keyboard.

One unified key command for Flip Direction - which works both for stems and ties...

"Go to next (previous) event on current track" which plays ALL chord notes on that track

"Go to next (previous) event on on any track" which plays ALL MIDI notes on all tracks (at the relevant position. The last two KCs would probably revolutionise my workflow.

"Add note diatonically above (below) selected note" and for adding (various) diatonic intervals (Add diatonic 3rd, Add diatonic 6th etc).

Key commands for note length a la Sibelius, and other ways to define an absolute length for a note/for selected notes with just a click.

Instead of two commands for "Independent" and "Not Independent", one Key command ("Toggle Note Independency") would be faster/better/easier to remember (just like the Flip Direction).

"Go to next / previous *note*" in score and the event editor – which always ignores non-note events.

Key Commands for assigning notes to the MIDI channel above / below the current one. Useful for a lot of stuff, including editing polyphonic material.

Key Command for "Increase Size" and "Reduce Size" for score symbols. Reset Size would also be good for score objects, and "Absolute size", which can be used to make sure all grace notes have the same size.

Please add 'Note Name' (inside the note head) as a note attribute for *individual* notes.

I also miss a key command for adding a traditional finger symbol (numbers 1-5) to notes.


----------



## jonathanwright (Oct 18, 2015)

+1 to all of the above.

I'd also love to be able to apply key commands to specific transform presets, which are saved globally rather than on a per-project basis.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 18, 2015)

I want Go To Track #, similar to Go To Position.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 18, 2015)

open/close current track instrument plugin. Unless I could not find it.


----------



## samphony (Oct 18, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Go To Track #, similar to Go To Position.


Great Idea. That could be incorporated with something like this






_Mockup with search incorporated_





_Mockup of a missing track list manager with search/ go to features similar to ProTools/Cubendo/Studio One/Reaper_

and it could work like Spotlight when searching for a track we should have the option to jump to the track, if the track is hidden it should unhide and if the option is enabled it should filter tracks and only show resulting tracks and hide others.


----------



## samphony (Oct 18, 2015)

aesthete said:


> open/close current track instrument plugin.



Its the Top one called Toggle or Show/Hide Instrument Plugin Window of Selected Tracks. Toggle is just another expression for open/close


----------



## dgburns (Oct 18, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> I want Go To Track #, similar to Go To Position.


I've managed to do this by way of lemur/osculator and applescript/screensets/remote mouse click macros at specified co-ords but it takes alot of time to set up.And if you change your track layout it falls apart.But the beauty is that I can select a track by name on one ipad in lemur and it selects the LPX track and switches another ipad to show the artics for that instrument.I've been using it for a few weeks now in work and it saves time.

What I really want is LPX to be able to respond to osc messages to trigger key commands ,or macros of key commands that we can set up.That way we can have a logical list of the key commands so we could target them all.ie if you wanted to access screenset number 55,it could be at the address "/logicpro/windows/screenset/55" as an example osc message to send to LPX.The list of keycommands would be fairly well organized and easy to understand.Right now,all we can do is use up the keyboard with shift,option,command etc etc and run out of key command options imo.Both Lemur and Osculator and I assume Max work well with Osc and it is often quoted as the future of midi anyway.I suspect LPX has a fair amount of osc support internally already.
and btw,the controller assignment editor sucks balls because the only way to store assignments is in the global prefs file,along with audio i/o labels which sorely should be saved as prefs files in logic/user/prefs.

like alot of the above suggestions also ...


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 18, 2015)

TX, I am not seeing it ? Just seeing the Show/Hide All Plugin Windows command.



samphony said:


> Its the Top one called Toggle or Show/Hide Instrument Plugin Window of Selected Tracks. Toggle is just another expression for open/close


----------



## samphony (Oct 18, 2015)

studiotek said:


> Hi samphony
> Could you please describe how you setup these macros? Are these screensets, which can then be triggered by the app "actions"?
> Thanks very much!


Here you go:





0. Download Actions Server from http://getactionsapp.com
1. Create Groups in Logic (not show in that gif)
To assign multiple tracks to multiple Groups
hold down shift while selecting the groups in the drop down menu.
I've assigned All Tracks to Group 9 and called that one All.
2. Name Groups
3. Assign Key Commands to all "Toggle Hide Group 1-9" and "Unhide All Tracks"
4. Open Actions and Create an Action Set for Logic and Choose Logic Pro X under "Magnet Application" (so every button you create will focus default to Logic as App)
6. In that Action Set create a Button and called it according to your group
7. Assign the Key Command for "Unhide All Tracks"
8. Click in the Top right Corner onto the Flow Icon 





9. Just duplicate the Key Command in the Flow Editor like in the following Screenshot


----------



## samphony (Oct 18, 2015)

aesthete said:


> TX, I am not seeing it ? Just seeing the Show/Hide All Plugin Windows command.



Shure thing. Its not yet implemented. I thought you meant that you can't see it on my list


----------



## jonathanwright (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm sure you Logic X aficionados already know this, but I discovered today that CMD + double clicking the track icon will open the instrument window of that track. Not a shortcut but may work out a bit quicker than other methods.

I read it in the Logic Tips and Tricks book.


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 19, 2015)

So many useful ideas you folks have already posted, but I'll add a few I would use constantly
Key commands to:
- add delay to MIDI within a region
- alter velocities within MIDI region +/- 10/20/50


----------



## samphony (Oct 19, 2015)

studiotek said:


> Hi samphony
> Could you please describe how you setup these macros? Are these screensets, which can then be triggered by the app "actions"?
> Thanks very much!


Also Slate Batch Commander could be interesting for you. 99 bucks and needs an iLok. FYI

http://www.slatemt.com/products/batch-commander/

http://wpc.6a46.edgecastcdn.net/006A46/MD%20Media/Batch%20Commander%202.0%20Documentation/BATCH%20COMMANDER%202.0%20LOGIC%20PRO%20X%20USER%20MANUAL.pdf


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 21, 2015)

I set up some Screen sets for now to switch Plugin In Instrument views.



aesthete said:


> TX, I am not seeing it ? Just seeing the Show/Hide All Plugin Windows command.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 21, 2015)

There are no vsts in Logic Pro. You mean VIs. Respectfully, please be precise with your terminology when giving Logic Pro advice because while you know the difference, newbies may not.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 21, 2015)

Vernacular corrected.



EastWest Lurker said:


> There are no vsts in Logic Pro. You mean VIs. Respectfully, please be precise with your terminology when giving Logic Pro advice because while you know the difference, newbies may not.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 21, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Vernacular corrected.



Thank you for accepting that with a good spirit. It reflects well on you IMHO.


----------



## Vik (Oct 21, 2015)

stonzthro said:


> So many useful ideas you folks have already posted, but I'll add a few I would use constantly
> Key commands to:
> - add delay to MIDI within a region


"Add delay", as in add a delay plugin/effect to only some events? Or as in change the position of the events to a later position with a key command?


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 21, 2015)

Actually negative delay, so when I use certain samples that have a delayed start, I would just hit the -delay keyswitch I already have a few times to get them to synch correctly. Albion I-III need this often. I'd prefer to do this in the arrange window so I don't have to open the region up or go to the region parameters. Does no one else find the MIDI delay useful? Maybe there's already a way to do this (besides using Delay in the Region Parameters)?


----------



## samphony (Oct 21, 2015)

stonzthro said:


> Actually negative delay, so when I use certain samples that have a delayed start, I would just hit the -delay keyswitch I already have a few times to get them to synch correctly. Albion I-III need this often. I'd prefer to do this in the arrange window so I don't have to open the region up or go to the region parameters. Does no one else find the MIDI delay useful? Maybe there's already a way to do this (besides using Delay in the Region Parameters)?



Really useful for spitfire libraries to adjust timing!!!


----------



## Saxer (Oct 21, 2015)

I miss a shortcut for switching between the last two or three used quantisations. i.e. "swing-D-8th and triplets" or "16th and 24th". Very useful for drum programming.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 21, 2015)

Not really a shortcut but a great wish: I want to edit the pitch of a selected note by midi-keyboard. Preferably polyphonic! It would be useful for a lot of things:
- For notation: record a melody, set articulations and note parameters, edit pitch but keep everything else (including note length)
- For arranging: make a monophonic melody for brass section or choir polyphonic by adding chords for every note
- Chord changes in elaborated spiccato string parts or plucked seq-backings
- Make a bass drum to a bass riff
- Copy a part from one track to the other and make it a second voice

This is a hell of a mouse work up to now.


----------



## studiotek (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi samphony

Thanks! That was very helpful!

I noticed in your track lineup on logic's main window that even the tracks that are probably hosted in VEP, do have “Freeze” buttons. Are these not midi tracks? Did you setup your VEP tracks as audio, and if yes, could you please quickly explain how that's working?

The way I have my template setup is with the VEP multiport. So I access the different instruments via different midi channels, therefore my tracks are all old-fashioned midi tracks, not audio tracks...
thanks very much!


----------



## Vik (Oct 22, 2015)

Saxer said:


> Not really a shortcut but a great wish: I want to edit the pitch of a selected note by midi-keyboard.


You can do that if you select a note, and play a new one on your keyboard, if Logic is in the right MIDI mode (double click on the MIDI In icon).


----------



## Vik (Oct 22, 2015)

stonzthro said:


> Actually negative delay, so when I use certain samples that have a delayed start, I would just hit the -delay keyswitch I already have a few times to get them to synch correctly. Albion I-III need this often. I'd prefer to do this in the arrange window so I don't have to open the region up or go to the region parameters. Does no one else find the MIDI delay useful? Maybe there's already a way to do this (besides using Delay in the Region Parameters)?


I think the closes you get now is if you use the Delay parameter in the region parameters once, and then use + and - to change this value up/down until you get the value you want. You can of course also use the Nudge by 1 (10) milliseconds key commands, but these those functions will change the position of the whole region, and not separate notes inside it - and that's not what you want, right?


----------



## Vik (Oct 22, 2015)

I guess you also know that if you want a offset in milliseconds for all the regions on a track without changing the region positions, you can set this globally for each channel strip (in ticks or milliseconds, actually)?


----------



## samphony (Oct 22, 2015)

Saxer said:


> I miss a shortcut for switching between the last two or three used quantisations. i.e. "swing-D-8th and triplets" or "16th and 24th". Very useful for drum programming.


Very cool. This would reduce mouse clicking a lot. I use that in studio one. So basically we should have a panel or settings window to define 6 of our own recallable quantize settings. Project based of course. I'll try doing a mockup later.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 22, 2015)

Vik said:


> You can do that if you select a note, and play a new one on your keyboard, if Logic is in the right MIDI mode (double click on the MIDI In icon).


Ah, I see what you mean... never tried that! The midi in icon inverts when double clicking on it. Cool!
Thanks for that hint!

But: it's not polyphonic. So it's not possible to replace a note by a chord via midi input.
That would be on my wish list!


----------



## samphony (Oct 22, 2015)

Saxer said:


> Ah, I see what you mean... never tried that! The midi in icon inverts when double clicking on it. Cool!
> Thanks for that hint!
> 
> But: it's not polyphonic. So it's not possible to replace a note by a chord via midi input.
> That would be on my wish list!


 polyphonic would be great. That's its own feature request though but how would a key command to enable it be described?

- toggle midi in chord change?
- toggle midi in for chord change?


----------



## Dom (Oct 26, 2015)

"save patch as..."

currently we only have "save channel strip setting as..."


----------



## samphony (Oct 26, 2015)

Dom said:


> "save patch as..."
> 
> currently we only have "save channel strip setting as..."


Damn how could I forget about that!!!


----------



## Dom (Oct 26, 2015)

samphony said:


> Damn how could I forget about that!!!


No, how could THEY forget about that!


----------



## samphony (Oct 26, 2015)

Dom said:


> No, how could THEY forget about that!


Haha best reply ever


----------



## samphony (Nov 2, 2015)

I've added this too

Toggle activate/deactivate selected tracks 
to minimize ram and CPU usage and to speed up project load times 
for huge templates​


----------



## samphony (Nov 2, 2015)

This one is essential too

Export selected Tracks/ Stems


----------



## Vik (Nov 2, 2015)

samphony said:


> I've added this too
> 
> Toggle activate/deactivate selected tracks
> to minimize ram and CPU usage and to speed up project load times
> for huge templates​


You can already activate/deactivate tracks (in addition to muting/unmuting it), but it would be great with a key command which also could remote load/purge samples for all VIs as well.


----------



## samphony (Nov 3, 2015)

Vik said:


> You can already activate/deactivate tracks (in addition to muting/unmuting it), but it would be great with a key command which also could remote load/purge samples for all VIs as well.


That's what that key command would do deactivate like pro tools/cubendo have it.


----------

